# DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

Tools Needed:
7 quarts of oil (I used Castrol 5w-40)
Oil Filter
19mm Open ended wrench
36mm socket
Socket extension
6mm hex
T-27 torx bit
Procedure
1. Belly Pan removal.
There are 6 torx screws. Remove the rear most belly pan.








2. Drain Plugs
On your back looking up, the left black piece is the oil filter housing and oil filter housing drain plug. To the right it is the oil pan drain plug.








3. Drain Oil Filter housing
Using the extension and the 6mm hex socket, remove the drain plug of the oil filter housing. A steady flow of oil will come out for a minute or so. Replace the drain plug and tighten









4. Oil Filter housing removal
Use the 36mm socket and extension to remove the oil filter cap. Once this is removed, snake the housing cover and old oil filter out.









5. Oil Filter and o-ring replacement
Replace the O-ring from the bottom of the oil filter housing cap and pull the old oil filter out by pulling away from the housing.









Install the new oil filter by pushing it firmly back into the housing. Also note the new O-Ring installed.









Installation is reverse of removal
6. Oil Drain Plug Removal
Use a 19mm open ended wrench or if you have a slim 19mm socket to remove the drain plug. Remember, lefty loosy righty tighty.








Replace the drain plug and tighten. Replace belly pan.
7. Pour oil into the engine...you're done! 









_Modified by schmove at 8:43 PM 1-5-2008_

_Modified by schmove at 8:43 PM 1-5-2008_


_Modified by schmove at 11:38 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (schmove)*

Great write-up, and excellent photos. Thanks!








Matt


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (VegasMatt)*

ditto,but I wouldn't use a crescent wrench,have a tendency to round corners of drain plug,the capacity of a V6 is 6.3 liters or 6.7 quarts check level don't overfill. Marty


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (depiry)*

...


_Modified by schmove at 9:12 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## haglundjj (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (schmove)*

I was looking thru the archives and found your Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change post. Any chance I could get a copy of this DIY write-up? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.
Jay


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

I changed the host for my pictures. I'll try and find the pictures and I will email you.


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (schmove)*

Me too if you could, thanks in advance


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

Edited the first post with pictures now.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (schmove)*

Great write up. I have moved from the 6 to the 8, but I am sure all the V6 owners really appreciate your terrific write-up. BTW, you are allowed a big grin as you listen to all us V8 owners bitch about what a pain in the *** the V8 oil change is.


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

I'll trade that PITA for that extra power of the v8







I have v8 envy


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (schmove)*

Awesome, thanks for the fast update. Not as touch as I thought to do, thanks to the great write up of course. This will definetly save me the time of "figuring" it out. Thanks again....


----------



## haglundjj (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (schmove)*

Thanks for reviving the archived information on this topic. The pictures are perfect and very helpful. Much apprecitated. Thank you.


----------



## fdb70 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (haglundjj)*

Thanks for the tip! Looks like I dont have to pay $100 bucks to the dealer next time. Any preferred brand of oil or grade?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (fdb70)*

Easiest to find is Mobil 1 0W-40, Porsche's recommended fill.


_Modified by DenverBill at 10:40 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## schrickman (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (DenverBill)*

I have YET... to purchase a Touareg, but I was thinking a SuperCharged V6- - would be almost as nice as the V8...oil changes would def. be more required. I have a VR6 now...and I use Plummers Wrench on the plastic oil filter holder, as you get the additional grip of the teeth and the wrench is adjustable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif DIY Nice PICS!


----------



## glass (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (fdb70)*

"Looks like I dont have to pay $100 bucks to the dealer next time"
Ditto. I've viewed the V8 DIY in the past, and just assumed that the V6 was the same -- Now that's a $100 job. The V6 is like changing the oil in a lawn mower.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (glass)*

The V8 oil change takes the most labor. I speak with the voice of experience.


----------



## hot wort (May 29, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (treg4574)*

can someone post a link to the photos?


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (schmove)*

I can`t see the pix either.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DIY: Touareg 3.2L V6 Oil Change (fatbuckel)*

Back from the dead. This thread is only 2 years old. Obviously the original poster deleted the images from wherever they were hosted.


----------



## TheJungle (Dec 1, 2010)

Ive been looking for one of these..i have the 3.6 VR6..should be the same? similar? :sly:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I would imagine it is relatively the same, mines do for a service... I always thought it was Gunna be a giant pita. When I do it I'll snap some pics... Hopefully this weekend:thumbup:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 26, 2000)

*3.6 l V6 Differences*

Hi, I've decided to do my own oil changes now. I was wondering what the differences are between the 3.2 and 3.6 engines to do the oil change. Are the tools the same? Drain plug washers ? Filter housing? 

I have a 2008 V6 3.6l (BHK) engine code.

All help greatly appreciated

Great post with pictures !

Thanks

Glenn


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Everything is the same:thumbup: 

? Though I reset my service mfa, but it doesn't show a new #of days/miles


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice write-up!


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

*ran into this minor issue...*

Excellent writeup and pics!

Did my 2011 V6 3.2L Treg this weekend and this writeup came in very very handy.

I ran into these nuisances or noticed these details; may want to update the post with them if it helps:

1) removing the oil filter passing it through the opening is a bit tricky once it is unscrewed from the housing.
I could not get it to come out through the opening without first separating the filter from the cap first. 
and after that I could only get it out through the front (under the alternator) space... 

2) be sure to hand thread the filter cap onto the housing as it is plastic and very easy to cross thread; there should be little to no resistance when the threads sit properly


hope this helps


----------



## madmortar (Dec 28, 2008)

what are they torque specs for the drain plug?


----------

